# Mtx 81000d ebc questions.



## Wehan (Jun 10, 2013)

I am looking for the ebc for my mtx 81000d amp but can't find anything definitively for this amp, I hear people building their own with 10k ohm pots and others using 20kohm pots, and then on ebay is a bunch of ebc for the lsx1/2 crossovers that are from the same era but are only labeled ebc, nothing noting if they are for just the crossovers of if they are interchangeable between the crossovers and amps of that era. I am not apposed to building my own, I have the tool to do everything including connecting the rj45 connector but I need some reliable specs. Any and all help is very much appreciated! 

Thanks!


----------



## Wehan (Jun 10, 2013)

Talked to mtx, it's a 20k pot and scored some pics!

Blue and red are tied together and go to 3. Green to 1. White to 2.


----------



## Wehan (Jun 10, 2013)

Haven't tried it out yet but so far so good.


----------



## Glock Ness Monster (Jun 17, 2013)

As well as I can remember, their was the plain black EBC knob with what looks like RJ-14 telephone style end. It'll work with the older crossovers and any amp with the telephone style remote input. I've used them on the dark blue 1998 series thunder amps, the silver/blue colored Blue Thunder amps, the black and gold thunder amps, the MTX 500D, up to the chrome and black 801D and 1501D era( I have used a LOT of the old US made MTX amps). I remember back when MTX quality took a dive, and they started building overseas, they changed the ebc port to a 3.5mm mini-jack input. 

It looks like MTX has these available now, intended for controlling a powered sub.

MTX XTL-EBC External Bass Control Wired remote for MTX XTL110P XThunderLink powered subwoofer at Crutchfield.com

Says they have an rj-25 end . I'm not very knowledgeable on the difference in rj ends, so I don't know if these would fit in the port, and if they did, whether they would be compatible. One of the reviews said he used it with an MTX 600XD. These might work.

I bought my first EBC back in '99 I believe. Still going strong today, and it gets used EVERY time I listen to the stereo, because I'm always adjusting the bass from song to song. I have wondered what I might do if it ever stops working, as I have grown to depend on it to quickly fine tune my bass for the particular song I'm playing.

I will be interested in hearing how well your built one works, as some day I might have to build one myself.


----------



## Wehan (Jun 10, 2013)

First one worked but was flaky because I over heated the pot soldering the wires on, 2nd attempt with a clip on heatsink and working quickly got me a 100% functional ebc  I also learned that I am way better with a soldering iron than a hot glue gun :laugh:


----------



## theeaudioboy (Jun 3, 2011)

Wehan said:


> I am looking for the ebc for my mtx 81000d amp but can't find anything definitively for this amp, I hear people building their own with 10k ohm pots and others using 20kohm pots, and then on ebay is a bunch of ebc for the lsx1/2 crossovers that are from the same era but are only labeled ebc, nothing noting if they are for just the crossovers of if they are interchangeable between the crossovers and amps of that era. I am not apposed to building my own, I have the tool to do everything including connecting the rj45 connector but I need some reliable specs. Any and all help is very much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!



Just to let you know the MTX Ebc works for both, MTX Amps and the LX Crossovers ! I know cause I have them all ! I have 2x MTX LX2's and 2x 81000d's and 4xMTX 1501d's and many of the 4 channels of the same yr !
and the EBC works with them all !!! 
so just grab up a MTX EBC and your fine !


----------



## Wehan (Jun 10, 2013)

Just a quick note, the plug is NOT an rj45 like I mentioned in the first post, it's a standard phone cord end.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

Wehan said:


> Just a quick note, the plug is NOT an rj45 like I mentioned in the first post, it's a standard phone cord end.


That would be an RJ-11


----------



## Wehan (Jun 10, 2013)

well, photobucket sucks and wants $99/year to be able to host images so here we go a 2nd time.

Pics I got from MTX.

































My pics edited to better explain what is needed to make a working EBC dash knob. 








Blue and red are tied together and go to 3. Green to 1. White to 2.








This is with the release tab facing you. (Yellow, Green, Red, Black in that order in the plug)


----------

